

Learning from Steve Jobs, 2 years on - jeanbebe
http://jimrattray.net/blog/2013/10/7/learning-from-steve-jobs-2-years-on

======
jeanbebe
The author asks whether legacy is better measured by tangible accomplishment
or lasting influence?

IMO one large tangible accomplishment can lead to lasting notoriety. If you
stack multiple accomplishments together, a lasting influence starts to build.

If Steve Jobs only built the Apple II, then that would be it. But he was able
to continuously string together a series of accomplishments (even amongst some
spectacular failures).

